# Pics of my '04 TiAg 330i ZHP



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

I just got the rear clear lens lights in yesterday to complete the whole car going clear lights...here is some pics:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

*broken image links*

can't see any of your pictures. the Imagestation URLs will not work for us - the site requires you to be logged in to view anything.


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

dorkus said:


> can't see any of your pictures. the Imagestation URLs will not work for us - the site requires you to be logged in to view anything.


Thanks...I put all my photoes in my photo gallery...How do I link those pictures into posts?


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

I like...very much.


And as I have a TiAg ZHP sedan, I am tempted to follow your lead.

I may start with the front and sides first.

Where did you get them, or how much $, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> Where did you get them, or how much $, if you don't mind me asking?


I got them all from Bravarian Autosports:

www.bavauto.com


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful car! I always like clears on a silver car, or maybe a black car. Good job!


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

*Did you see these?*

I got the titanium/clear front corners instead of the full clear ones. They have a little darker border around them to match headlight housing.

Lance


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Lance, Nice pic what color interior do u have? Are those wheels standard with the ZHP? Nice :thumbup:


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

Bimmer4life said:


> Lance, Nice pic what color interior do u have? Are those wheels standard with the ZHP? Nice :thumbup:


I have the Black Cloth interior. Alc..something. The wheels are standard on a ZHP.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

How do you like the Catz bulbs?


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> How do you like the Catz bulbs?


They are awesome!


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

beautiful cars, both of you... i am envious. 
now that i have my lowly 325i i am starting to really notice all the little bits and pieces that make the ZHP (or even a stock 330i) look so much sweeter... *sigh* oh well, whatever. 

i have silver grey, definitely want the clears in the back, but i don't think i want to change the fronts. if i leave the fronts amber, i guess i should leave the markers amber as well? hm, wonder if that'll clash with the rears... i think someone else here did just the rears and side markers in clear with amber fronts and it looked pretty good.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Looks SO good! :thumbup:


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

What are these......Catz HID 6000


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

When you get a chance, can you please post some more pix of the big yellow truck?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Rims look great*

Rims look great , just a pain to clean in between..


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> Rims look great , just a pain to clean in between..


I got a pretty K A brush at Target that does well scrubbing between the ZHP spokes. I think it ran about $4.99? It has an approx 4"x4" brush patch on the end of the handle, with about 2.5" bristles, feathered on the ends.


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

hts said:


> When you get a chance, can you please post some more pix of the big yellow truck?


 Here you go...look below:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

i thought this was bimmerfest, not monster truck fest? 
that thing looks like a Tonka!


----------

